# Momma Rat is covering up the babies. Help



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

She keeps Covering the babies up with bedding, nesting stuff, cardboard rolls, and then she will lay somewhere else in the cage. How can i fix this problem if it is a problem?.... Plz help.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds to me like she is just taking a break and making sure they are safe while she is gone. Does she go back to them to feed them every so often?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's being a good mom, and making sure they are covered up and warm and hidden before going to have a break and nap away from them. Very very normal


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

That's absolute normal. She's keeping them safe and warm while she takes a much deserved break.

Erm... just like lilspaz68 said!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats Perfectly Normal.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

I wonder if it's normal... :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

rattikins said:


> I wonder if it's normal... :lol:


Care to elaborate, rattikins?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well Thank god she knew what she is doing. Truthfully she wasnt trying to keep babies safe. she berried them deep in her bedding. then she built the nest over them and pulled them thru the floor. Kinda kewl very interesting and crafty. Thanks guys. I really love the dedication on these forums : ) -Josh


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Pulled them through the floor? 

Why are you breeding anyway? :?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

rattikins said:


> Why are you breeding anyway? :?


Im not. When i first bought them i stuck them together while i got there cages ready. mistake before i even knew about these forums.



rattikins said:


> Pulled them through the floor? :?


Yeah like she builds the nest over them.. Then she pulls them up 1 by one and they end up in the nest somehow. Its messed up. She just destroyed the nest and half assed rebuilt it today lol. The babies are starting to get markings. I am feeding the mother high protein high fat foods that i heard were healthy. (from some very experience rat owners)-Josh


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

High protein is good, high fat is not.

Things to feed momma;

Baby cereal (I mixed mine with strawberry Ensure and sometimes a little olive oil)
staple food of Blocks and Suebee's
leaf lettuce
baby food (chicken anything is a hit, sweet potato as well)
thawed/warmed frozen peas, corn, etc
small amounts of fruit (apples, pears, strawberries, banana, etc for eg.)
proteins (tuna, chicken, (low fat lean meats), scrambled eggs)

Eventually the wee ones once their eyes open will start to feed along with momma.


----------

